# Just bought a new Super Carry Custom HD - problems, but Kimber CS is tops!



## Tangle (Mar 19, 2012)

I saw this Super Carry Custom HD in a display case and had to have it. I love the gun, however, I quickly found it shot 2" high at 10 yds. I also discovered that the thumb safety had made a arcing scratch all the way through the finish. So I called Kimber.

There was no hesitation. The immediately emailed me a UPS shipping label.

While I would rather not have something like this happen, I suppose it does from time to time, but I have to say Kimber's CS is the best I've experienced.

I am kind of puzzled though as to how a gun shooting 2" high at 10 yds gets out of the Custom Shop like that.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, that clenches it, you are a 1911 addict.


Good to see you around, but I warn you, if you hang around here too much I might have to see if we can put you to work.

BTW, Congrats on the SC HD, if I had seen that before, even given my concerns on Kimber, I probably would have gotten one of those instead of my Nighthawk and just replaced a couple of parts.

If you decide to move that one, I call dibbs.


JD


----------



## Riley103 (Apr 26, 2012)

Tangle said:


> I saw this Super Carry Custom HD in a display case and had to have it. I love the gun, however, I quickly found it shot 2" high at 10 yds. I also discovered that the thumb safety had made a arcing scratch all the way through the finish. So I called Kimber.
> 
> There was no hesitation. The immediately emailed me a UPS shipping label.
> 
> ...


I also think so.
__________________
Watch The Five Year Engagement Online Free


----------



## monadh (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't understand why shooting 2 inches high at 10 yards is such an issue. Mine shoots high at 25 yards, causing me to use a 6 o'clock hold. It is spot on at 50 and enables me to shoot some good groups at that distance.

The safety scratch I can understand, but 2 inches high at 10 yards?


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

2" @ 10 yds is not a big deal. Changing bullet weight &/or ammo brands can effect POI more than 2". 
As for the safety, that's one of those things. Levers that move/slide over the surface of something will, in most cases, result in wear marks of some sort. Though in your case, it seems a bit too quick.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In the past, pistols like this one were sighted-in to hit the point-of-aim at 25 yards.
That would make it shoot about two inches high at 10 yards, and at 15 yards also.


----------

